# Don't flop the Driveler #136



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

lol's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Nic gonna tan your hide...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

Martin forgot the smiley!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

Picked my son up from school. Look at his paper from today!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Picked my son up from school. Look at his paper from today!





werd lil cricket!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Cricketts kid has a better hand writing than i do


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

I like it Nitra


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> werd lil cricket!



That's suppose to be "weird" He forgot the "i"


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cricketts kid has a better hand writing than i do



His 1st grade teacher always gave him an "N" for his handwriting!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> lol's




Fix the clock.  




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic gonna tan your hide...




I started to and checked his record first, and felt plumb sorry for him. He`s on thin ice in 100 degree heat.  




Crickett said:


> Martin forgot the smiley!



I reckon I can remember how to fix it.  



Crickett said:


> That's suppose to be "weird" He forgot the "i"




That young man has heap better hand writin` script than I do.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> His 1st grade teacher always gave him an "N" for his handwriting!



I have found that all teachers are not the same. Lots of teachers very few good ones. His handwriting is
very good.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>


more music, less "ouchies"!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey Keebs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> His 1st grade teacher always gave him an "N" for his handwriting!


I still get complaints about my writing all the time.. 


Nicodemus said:


> Fix the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOur getting softer the older you get.  Carefull that gizzard might form some valves and a couple of chambers pretty soon


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone seen the mayonnaise?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey Keebs!


 Hiya blood!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I still get complaints about my writing all the time..
> 
> 
> YOur getting softer the older you get.  Carefull that gizzard might form some valves and a couple of chambers pretty soon






I`m meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake. Tell him, Keebs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya blood!



It's been a while! Howyoudoin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake. Tell him, Keebs.



Hey Nic!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

i'm fine; thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> It's been a while! Howyoudoin?





Howdy.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake. Tell him, Keebs.



I don't think so.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake. Tell him, Keebs.


uuummmm............ yeah, sure............... he's..............    I can't do it, Nic, I juss cain't!


blood on the ground said:


> It's been a while! Howyoudoin?


can't complain, well, I could, but nobody would listen....... 

Ok, gettin outta here early today, ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I don't think so.





Keebs said:


> uuummmm............ yeah, sure............... he's..............    I can't do it, Nic, I juss cain't!
> 
> can't complain, well, I could, but nobody would listen.......
> 
> Ok, gettin outta here early today, ya'll have a good'un!






grrr.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

look what Nic just did


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> look what Nic just did





Fix the clock.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2014)

There ya go; yelling at me again........you made me drop my hammer


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> grrr.....



Have a nice weekend keebs


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Fix the clock.



TIc Toc


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I have found that all teachers are not the same. Lots of teachers very few good ones. His handwriting is
> very good.



He has a great teacher this year!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Fix the clock.



I'm sorry but I'm blonde and I don't
even know where the clock is. 
Is that just wrong?????


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm blonde and I don't
> even know where the clock is.
> Is that just wrong?????



 Bless your heart......


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bless your heart......



I so enjoy being blonde and I'm glad
he has a great teacher. I think I'm walking
a little to close to the ground


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

I forgot I'm old too!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I so enjoy being blonde and I'm glad
> he has a great teacher. I think I'm walking
> a little to close to the ground



I'm not a true blonde but I have my blonde moments too!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm not a true blonde but I have my blonde moments too!



Sweety we all do welcome to the group. Being blonde
never mean't no brain. We just choose our moments just to keep them guessing


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Sweety we all do welcome to the group. Being blonde
> never mean't no brain. We just choose our moments just to keep them guessing



Never ever ever under estimate a Southern woman. Never a wise move.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Never ever ever under estimate a Southern woman. Never a wise move.





I don`t.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t.



Nic's a smart man.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Once many year ago someone told me
women are to be seen and not heard.
Wellllllllllllllllllllll that didn't go very well, however
he became a substitute teacher at my school. 
His brother was a good friend. He never had control of
his class again, not with me in it and I really enjoyed 
driving his red hot Camaro while he was out of country.
Don't mess with a southern woman.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Nic's a smart man.





Miss Karen, I don`t reckon we ever really met. I`m Nick. Don`t believe what all you`ve probably heard.

My regards, and enjoy the campfire.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nic, I think we have honorable men are a 
pleasure to know. Never a mistake and 
always a friend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm not a true blonde but I have my blonde moments too!





Hmmmmmmmmmm . .


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm . .



I'm also a red head too!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Sweety we all do welcome to the group. Being blonde
> never mean't no brain. We just choose our moments just to keep them guessing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm also a red head too!





You need to make up yo mind shawty . .


----------



## Crickett (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to make up yo mind shawty . .



 Why??? Ain'tchyu ever heard of a strawberry blonde???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm also a red head too!






Oh....


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh....



Hey Nick very thin ground there


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

I likes Redheads...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Redheads= Nics kryptonite!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Redheads= Nics kryptonite!





I can`t deny that!  

Chief, you ever tried a dry rub called Everglades Heat? It ain`t bad, if you use it lightly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t deny that!
> 
> Chief, you ever tried a dry rub called Everglades Heat? It ain`t bad, if you use it lightly.



I've used Everglades, but haven't tried Heat.....sounds like it's right up my alley!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nic proticular


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2014)

I do love spicy food.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

What the heck 'm going back to watchin a smart rainbird  sprinkler


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

Nic ya sceerd  everyone off


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

HELLO anyone home????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

TAT TAT TAT round and a round we go where we stop nobody knows


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

QUICK QUACK save me I'm lost in the circle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t deny that!
> 
> Chief, you ever tried a dry rub called Everglades Heat? It ain`t bad, if you use it lightly.




Everglades "moppin sauce" and their "all purpose breadin" is excellent too, I use alot of their products !!  The "Heat" is good on fries !!! 





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> TAT TAT TAT round and a round we go where we stop nobody knows





Mike = HIGH


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

QUICK QUACK help me I'm lost in the circle 

It's a black hole and I can't get out


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Everglades "moppin sauce" and their "all purpose breadin" is excellent too, I use alot of their products !!  The "Heat" is good on fries !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren't ya payin attention HELP ME


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

By the way what time is it????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

OK fine I'm out of here and got hungry again


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

5 more


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

New record this makes 6


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

30seconds later and I'm right back where I started


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

Useless post 8 TAT TAT TAT


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

crap # 9 Quack someones going to come along and kick your backside after they read thru this and find out you did nothing to stop it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

# 10 QUACK Put the cork in the jug and snuff out the fatty


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

#11 see told ya I'm back around again


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

# 12 now I'm dizzy and still  hungry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Mike be all spun out.  I think he got oil under his tires!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mike be all spun out.  I think he got oil under his tires!



OH THANK YOU THANK YOU 

Where the heck you been 

I wanted to post again but was afraid  someone would jump in and leave me at 13   and that's unlucky  Thanks again HFH for stepping upo to the plate and savin me  That dang QUACK just left me hangin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

I was bust eating some crappy pizza.  I hate thin crust.  Gimme me deep dish.  Quack is upset that he isnt spun out..  he will be back im sure.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Quack is rubbin the dogs belly.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Mikes deerhave big ears


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Wonder if mud  ate gc again tonight.  Ill call mrs v and tell  her hey.  She will know what it  means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2014)

Mike leeft me  hangin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2014)

Just ate the best hamburger I know of in White county.   Full and could be sassy if the mood struck me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just ate the best hamburger I know of in White county.   Full and could be sassy if the mood struck me.





Just had a Wendy's baconator . . 



Wife was in Augusta all day, nuttin to carry to work.  Gotz a chili from Wendy's too !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just had a Wendy's baconator . .
> 
> 
> 
> Wife was in Augusta all day, nuttin to carry to work.  Gotz a chili from Wendy's too !!



Notice where I am?   Got home from work and wife says I want to go to the mtns.  So a quick pack the truck and hit the road.   The insects sure are noisy tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

just got through eating....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> just got through eating....



but your not reporting what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just ate the best hamburger I know of in White county.   Full and could be sassy if the mood struck me.







gobbleinwoods said:


> Notice where I am?   Got home from work and wife says I want to go to the mtns.  So a quick pack the truck and hit the road.   The insects sure are noisy tonight.



Yeah....I noticed too! I bet it's cool up there, no wonder you're frolicky!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I noticed too! I bet it's cool up there, no wonder you're frolicky!



yep doors open and enjoying the cool night air.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2014)

Insects are quite vocal here too, gobble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Notice where I am?   Got home from work and wife says I want to go to the mtns.  So a quick pack the truck and hit the road.   The insects sure are noisy tonight.




Jealous. Must be nice !!  We'll be up there next Saturday !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Insects are quite vocal here too, gobble.





Can't hear squat here, but pumps and motors and Sweco screens . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2014)

Back on nights again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Back on nights again.





I'm with ya, got 84hrs this week and 60 next . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm with ya, got 84hrs this week and 60 next . .


 
Better you than me


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jealous. Must be nice !!  We'll be up there next Saturday !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't miss that sound!!!.........Up here at Clark's Hill for the weekend.......Nice and quiet here........Well the air conditioner comes on every now, and then, and the sound of ice cubes slushing around in my Solo cup!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't miss that sound!!!.........Up here at Clark's Hill for the weekend.......Nice and quiet here........Well the air conditioner comes on every now, and then, and the sound of ice cubes slushing around in my Solo cup!!





I just keep tellin myself, $39 an hour . . .


Enjoy it man !!!  Headed to the mountains next Sat for a week, I need a break !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just keep tellin myself, $39 an hour . . .
> 
> 
> Enjoy it man !!!  Headed to the mountains next Sat for a week, I need a break !!


I agree you need a break!!!.........All that overtime will help pay for that break!!!.......Tell Mrs. Dawn I said hey.....She will know what I mean!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I agree you need a break!!!.........All that overtime will help pay for that break!!!.......Tell Mrs. Dawn I said hey.....She will know what I mean!!






Might carry her to Tifton instead of the mountains, I hear it's beautiful there . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might carry her to Tifton instead of the mountains, I hear it's beautiful there . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2014)

That's where you shoulda carried Elaine instead 'o that nasty ole Lake Lanier . . .



Ya'll coulda picanicked in da park. 




Oh and tell her I said HIGH, she'll knowwhatchu mean!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2014)

Well it is really quiet here this AM and I hear the coffee being made.   By the time I finish typing it will be brewed and ready to be served


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is really quiet here this AM and I hear the coffee being made.   By the time I finish typing it will be brewed and ready to be served



Thanks I needed that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks I needed that



No problem!   What is punching out time this morning?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2014)

One hour and 53 minutes to go!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No problem!   What is punching out time this morning?



7 o'clock unless I use the forum clock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> 7 o'clock unless I use the forum clock


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One hour and 53 minutes to go!!




Man, you got it licked for sure!!!

I slept late this morning for sure.  Now I see a big blob of rain heading from Sandersville right on up to Augusta and it won't be long before this wet stuff gets here.  Not a good way to start my day at all.


Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of early risers.  A cup or three of Gobblin's coffee will hit the spot just right this morning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 2, 2014)

I hope my windows are up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2014)

Mornin.....was going to take Jag to wet a hook this morning, but he didn't want to get up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I hope my windows are up.



Maybe I should go let mine down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2014)

Lookin for a used tracker type/aluminum hull with a 40-70 hp outboard in the $5-7000 price range for FIL.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I hope my windows are up.



Are you hoping for a stalker?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 2, 2014)

Morning 

Did you know today is "National Ice Cream Sandwich "day


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning
> 
> Did you know today is "National Ice Cream Sandwich "day



I did not, so I ate a big ol scrambled egg sandwich w/pepperjack cheese on french.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I did not, so I ate a big ol scrambled egg sandwich w/pepperjack cheese on french.



LOVE that pepperjack cheese


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin for a used tracker type/aluminum hull with a 40-70 hp outboard in the $5-7000 price range for FIL.



I think Trapdaddy hd sumthin like that he was lookin to sell a while back. He may still have it. I'll text ya his number


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I think Trapdaddy hd sumthin like that he was lookin to sell a while back. He may still have it. I'll text ya his number



txt sent


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2014)

treated all the hemlocks close to the cabin and down the path for that insect which is killing them.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2014)

what insect is it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2014)

OK all ya'll folks makin fun of me not eatin maters. Said it once and I'll say it again, I can eat them cooked. Fried green mater BLT!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2014)

Hankus said:


> what insect is it?



hemlock woolly adelgid  and it sucks the sap from hemlock and spruce.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK all ya'll folks makin fun of me not eatin maters. Said it once and I'll say it again, I can eat them cooked. Fried green mater BLT!



You should be ashamed of yourself postin that kind of picture 

Looks good Mh22


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2014)

sleep,eat,work, repeat . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sleep,eat,work, repeat . . .



Same here just not always in that same order


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Same here just not always in that same order


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I think Trapdaddy hd sumthin like that he was lookin to sell a while back. He may still have it. I'll text ya his number



Funny story for the rest of you folks:

I talked to Hankus already, so he knows about it.

Anyway, Hankus txt me this guys ph# and first name, but I did not see this post, as I just walked away from the computer and made the call. I got his voicemail, told him my full name and left a message, and then my brother called. Was on the phone with brother and my battery was dying, so I put it on charge and took a nap.


Hogtrap called also while I was napping and left me a voicemail. I called him back early this evening and got him and we talked for about 30 mins about the boat and such, neither one of us ever realizing that we knew each other from here.

I just talked to Hankus and found out it was Hogtrap I was talkin to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Doc done shut-r-down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Doc done shut-r-down.






Waiting on 7am Chiefbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am Chiefbro !!



I hear ya, Hoss! I knowed you burnt out.

When I go back, it will be 6 straight weeks of travel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, Hoss! I knowed you burnt out.
> 
> When I go back, it will be 6 straight weeks of travel.





Waiting on 7am next Friday, gonna be off fo 8 dayzzz !!!


Gonna get nekkid and lay in river in the mountainzzz!!! 


Looking like a beached whale . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, Hoss! I knowed you burnt out.
> 
> When I go back, it will be 6 straight weeks of travel.





Ain't noway I could do that Chiefbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't noway I could do that Chiefbro.



It ain't easy leavin. Once I'm gone it ain't so bad, but can't wait to come back.

1st 2 weeks are 5 hr flts to west coast back to back, can't stand those.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2014)

2 1/2 mo hours !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2014)

Just about got it in the books


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2014)

For Wy and Quack just to finish it out this AM and get home or wherever you go safely and the rest of the sleepy heads





Now Quack about laying in the river naked.   Find a quiet spot without the tubers or one of them might ring you like at the county fair.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Just about got it in the books










gobbleinwoods said:


> For Wy and Quack just to finish it out this AM and get home or wherever you go safely and the rest of the sleepy heads
> 
> 
> 
> ...





House I'm renting is right on the river with a balcony/porch overlooking it, no tubers !! Just hope there's enough water to float me . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> House I'm renting is right on the river with a balcony/porch overlooking it, no tubers !! Just hope there's enough water to float me . .



It was awfully low yesterday but then the rains came.  Still cold enough to shrink what ails you.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For Wy and Quack just to finish it out this AM and get home or wherever you go safely and the rest of the sleepy heads
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks and morning all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For Wy and Quack just to finish it out this AM and get home or wherever you go safely and the rest of the sleepy heads
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hooked On Quack said:


> House I'm renting is right on the river with a balcony/porch overlooking it, no tubers !! Just hope there's enough water to float me . .





gobbleinwoods said:


> It was awfully low yesterday but then the rains came.  Still cold enough to shrink what ails you.






After reading these three comments above.........makes me remember about old Big Bill that I knew some years ago up in North Georgia.  He went down to the mountain stream and jumped into that cold water and in about 5 minutes later when he was able to get out, he was talking in a tenor voice and his new name was "Little Willie".  


Last words that I heard from him was.  "Dang that water is COLD" !!!!!  



Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you early risers.  I got to go up to the country this morning and check on things.  Hope that rain will stay away for today.  Gobblin, a couple of cups of your coffee will do just fine this morning, Thank You.  


Quack, looks like you've got another night shift completed and your countdown continues.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2014)

Moanin......


----------



## karen936 (Aug 3, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 




Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, Hoss! I knowed you burnt out.
> 
> When I go back, it will be 6 straight weeks of travel.



Jeff fa fa =


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin gals!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 3, 2014)

jus fo C, he knows what did the big damage


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......





karen936 said:


> Morning





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morning to all the good looking ladies  










you to, tu, 2, two, also chief-O


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2014)

Sunday afternoon youngins.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 3, 2014)

yep Bo$$




turn leftttttt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2014)

Those will make some nice fillets neph !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> jus fo C, he knows what did the big damage



  

Ain't that the one you was gonna give me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2014)

7am will make an 84hr week . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2014)

Sup, peeps.
H22 left the pool heater on all night last night. 
By doggy, if I'm gonna pay that bill. I'm gonna enjoy it. CANNONBALL.
Oh And The pool light too. REALLY........


----------



## Hankus (Aug 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Those will make some nice fillets neph !!



They did, et good too 



Jeff C. said:


> Ain't that the one you was gonna give me?



Same color, jus not a trained one


----------



## Hankus (Aug 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sup, peeps.
> H22 left the pool heater on all night last night.
> By doggy, if I'm gonna pay that bill. I'm gonna enjoy it. CANNONBALL.
> Oh And The pool light too. REALLY........



pool heater in August


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> pool heater in August



We live in the hills. Lots of trees. Girls wanna swim, H22 puts the heater on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2014)

H22=likes girls swimming in da pool.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 3, 2014)

bububut i see girls swim in the springs down here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> bububut i see girls swim in the springs down here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> pool heater in August



hot tub for hawt girls swimming


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22=likes girls swimming in da pool.





Uncle Creepy too !!!  Love it when my adopted neices (college age) brang their friends ova to swim and tan !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Creepy too !!!  Love it when my adopted neices (college age) brang their friends ova to swim and tan !!


You ain't never invited me over at the right time!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Creepy too !!!  Love it when my adopted neices (college age) brang their friends ova to swim and tan !!



You do know Martinez isn't far from Washington


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You ain't never invited me over at the right time!!





Wycliff said:


> You do know Martinez isn't far from Washington





There can only be one Uncle Creepy/stawker at a time.

Besides, the laundry room winder ain't big enough for all of us.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2014)

You need bigger winders


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2014)

Almost got another one whooped


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Almost got another one whooped




Yep, 2 mo hours and I'll have 84, 48 mo to go til vacation !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2014)

Wy, when is your next night off?   

morning drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Monday Morning to all of you early risers.

Hope all of you survived the weekend.

Quack you are definitely on the homestretch now!!!!  Yep 48, 47, 46, 45.......!!!!

Gobblin, thanks for a cup of fresh brewed coffee this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2014)

Only 1 mo for me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There can only be one Uncle Creepy/stawker at a time.
> 
> Besides, the laundry room winder ain't big enough for all of us.



You can be Uncle Creepy--I can be PawPaw Pervy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You can be Uncle Creepy--I can be PawPaw Pervy


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

Buncha pervs in here


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There can only be one Uncle Creepy/stawker at a time.
> 
> Besides, the laundry room winder ain't big enough for all of us.





gobbleinwoods said:


> You can be Uncle Creepy--I can be PawPaw Pervy




I used to sit and wonder about you guys BUT now I just sit !!!!   





Crickett said:


> Buncha pervs in here




Crickett, you are very observant this morning for sure !!!  First thing you know, we will seeing their photos on the wall in the post office.  


As for me, I've only reached up to the "prevert" level as I have not passed the test yet to achieve the master  "pervert" level.  I am thinking that Professor Quack probably graduated that class, Magna cum laude !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2014)

This place is so dead in here this morning that I am thinking about re-naming it to,  "Driveler's Funeral Home" today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Mornin youngins......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

High


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

morning folks!  its moanday


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2014)

Mernin daisies!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2014)

Night shift is killing me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

summin tells me quack woulda made the pool cooler.  For sure he wouldnt have turned the heater on...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> High



Lo.....



havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks!  its moanday



Absolutely.....



blood on the ground said:


> Mernin daisies!



Mornin sweety.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Night shift is killing me


 say it ain't so............... you'll have Quack in here ready to do mouf to mouf!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hiya sista.


Jeff C. said:


>


howudoin?

MERNIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> say it ain't so............... you'll have Quack in here ready to do mouf to mouf!
> 
> hiya sista.
> 
> ...



 Moanin galfriend.....not bad, yoself?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

everyone have a good weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> everyone have a good weekend?



Nuttin to write home about.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin galfriend.....not bad, yoself?


can't complain, I'm still on top of the dirt..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> everyone have a good weekend?


not bad, considering......... took a short road trip Sat. and ended with a fish fry supper at my baby sis's house, got rain yesterday, that made me *happy, happy, happy*!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin to write home about.


The only thing special about this weekend was i slept till 12 yesterday... it was GREAT!!!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 4, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> can't complain, I'm still on top of the dirt..........
> 
> not bad, considering......... took a short road trip Sat. and ended with a fish fry supper at my baby sis's house, got rain yesterday, that made me *happy, happy, happy*!



10-4, I thought we were going to get rain last week and part of the weekend, but never did......*dry, dry, dry*! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> The only thing special about this weekend was i slept till 12 yesterday... it was GREAT!!!



I slept wayyy too long last night and this mornin......lower back knotted up! 



karen936 said:


> Morning all



Morning karen!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Morning, got about 4 tenths of rain sunday. Enough to stop the dust for a while and water the grass. Busy all weekend, did go to the races and did pretty good. Gonna be a long week though.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, got about 4 tenths of rain sunday. Enough to stop the dust for a while and water the grass. Busy all weekend, did go to the races and did pretty good. Gonna be a long week though.


 got 1.6" yesterday............ couple lighten strikes were CLOSE!  I saw where CoCo posted the pics, you & pops did good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I thought we were going to get rain last week and part of the weekend, but never did......*dry, dry, dry*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HMD03 can help get that knot out.  Hes really good at fixing stuff


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> got 1.6" yesterday............ couple lighten strikes were CLOSE!  I saw where CoCo posted the pics, you & pops did good!



We have not had any rain in over 2 months. My cows are getting thirsty. Hey Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We have not had any rain in over 2 months. My cows are getting thirsty. Hey Keebs.


I know the feeling, Charlie, it's been raining all around my place up until yesterday............ I sat on the porch & enjoyed it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> got 1.6" yesterday............ couple lighten strikes were CLOSE!  I saw where CoCo posted the pics, you & pops did good!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> HMD03 can help get that knot out.  Hes really good at fixing stuff


except the clock


KyDawg said:


> We have not had any rain in over 2 months. My cows are getting thirsty. Hey Keebs.



Morning Boss


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> except the clock
> 
> 
> Morning Boss



It would be fixed by now bt Nic yells at him all the time.  Scares the stew out of him and he forgets where he was


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

clock?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

watch


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> clock?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> watch


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Grandpaw is on his way down from Illinois headin to Fl. house for a few days. Jag will accompany him, trying to decide if I want to go or not.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpaw is on his way down from Illinois headin to Fl. house for a few days. Jag will accompany him, trying to decide if I want to go or not.


you really have to think about it????


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> clock?






Fix the clock. Then get on the No No smiley and fix it.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for not yelling


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you really have to think about it????



Not if he'd buy that boat I found for him that he was looking for. I would gladly tow it down there for him, so we could test it out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks for not yelling





No problem.  I`m savin` the hollerin` for some others.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Fix the clock. Then get on the No No smiley and fix it.


you tell'em Nic!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not if he'd buy that boat I found for him that he was looking for. I would gladly tow it down there for him, so we could test it out.


 and you haven't put Jag on him to get it?!??!  
You be slackin, son!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you tell'em Nic!





Mornin`, sweet Lady.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> and you haven't put Jag on him to get it?!??!
> You be slackin, son!



Found him one here, eggzactly what he was looking for, and under his budget by $1000.00, maybe more if the seller will take less, which I think he will. Just got to convince him to go look at it and buy or not.

He's just going down to check on things for a couple or 3 days, I believe. If I go down there, I have to get on some water somewhere, whether it's the ocean or river, it don't matter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Gotta book some travel....bbs!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpaw is on his way down from Illinois headin to Fl. house for a few days. Jag will accompany him, trying to decide if I want to go or not.



GO! You will enjoy the nice break before you have to spend the next 6 weeks traveling!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, sweet Lady.


mornin!



Crickett said:


> GO! You will enjoy the nice break before you have to spend the next 6 weeks traveling!


That's what I'm tryin to tell him too, Crickett!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

spent all that time looking in the thread about what folks look like.....    SOme of our men folks here sure married up..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> spent all that time looking in the thread about what folks look like.....    SOme of our men folks here sure married up..



And most of em don't even look the same.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> GO! You will enjoy the nice break before you have to spend the next 6 weeks traveling!





Keebs said:


> mornin!
> 
> 
> That's what I'm tryin to tell him too, Crickett!



Grandpaw-Jag in Fl........Me & MizT here alone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpaw-Jag in Fl........Me & MizT here alone


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> spent all that time looking in the thread about what folks look like.....    SOme of our men folks here sure married up..




I freely admit that I did. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> And most of em don't even look the same.





Yep.  

And many who no longer post here.  Some were good folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Actually, MizT is going to the gulf coast with one of her friends, leaving either thur. or fri. morning, forgot which.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpaw-Jag in Fl........Me & MizT here alone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I freely admit that I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=811804

you need to talk to this guy who made this video


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=811804
> 
> you need to talk to this guy who made this video





Why?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Why?



He was hatin on redheaded women.  WE all know your partial to redheads


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He was hatin on redheaded women.  WE all know your partial to redheads





I didn`t listen to it. Perhaps i shouldn`t either.

Bet he wouldn` say anything bad about Redheads in my presence.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t listen to it. Perhaps i shouldn`t either.
> 
> Bet he wouldn` say anything bad about Redheads in my presence.



It was a funny but somewhat true video.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It was a funny but somewhat true video.





Hang on, i reckon I need to watch that video.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpaw-Jag in Fl........Me & MizT here alone





Jeff C. said:


> Actually, MizT is going to the gulf coast with one of her friends, leaving either thur. or fri. morning, forgot which.


  oh really.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff fa fa.  How the quitting smoking going?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It was a funny but somewhat true video.





No sir, it`s not true at all. The Redhead would gutshoot him and watch him bleed to death if he said something like that to her. 

Me, I would give him a new neckline. I have more respect for Ladies than to categorize them like that. 

I knew better than to watch that trash.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> No sir, it`s not true at all. The Redhead would gutshoot him and watch him bleed to death if he said something like that to her.
> 
> Me, I would give him a new neckline. I have more respect for Ladies than to categorize them like that.
> 
> I knew better than to watch that trash.



  I wasnt talking about the joke he made. I was referring to the line between crazy and hot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

He had absolutely no respect at all for women. Just like a lot of this generation of "men".  I better bow out of this discussion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh really.................



I'll probly go with Jag and Grandpaw! 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa.  How the quitting smoking going?



Not good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He had absolutely no respect at all for women. Just like a lot of this generation of "men".  I better bow out of this discussion.



Sorry, didnt think it would upset you like that.  My apologies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Gettin hungry......what's for lunch?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

Temper got to me.  Apologies...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin hungry......what's for lunch?



Popcorn...
Had a craving for some yesterday.  Got LMS to pick me some up.. Ill prolly binge on these 8 packs.  Not movie theater popcorn but itll work


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

HFH = knucklehead


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll probly go with Jag and Grandpaw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  worth a shot........... 
I bought me a new 'lectric one last week............ I gotta get serious about it too............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> HFH = knucklehead



yeah, iv had several foot in mouth moments this year.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, iv had several foot in mouth moments this year.



And I'm sure there will be many more


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> And I'm sure there will be many more



yeah, your prolly right..  gets worse every year


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, iv had several foot in mouth moments this year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Update: popcorn was GUD good


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 beat me to it.........


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Pizza and peaches.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

slip said:


>


here, you're gonna get thirsty.........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pizza and peaches.


baked shicken, baked tater & salad...........
I have a peach in the fridge for later...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Reckon I'll eat this leftover grilled schicken breast, HOT  jalapeno and bacon laced baked beans, tater salad, and toast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Some people are just rude talkin on their cell phones. Makes me want to give them a piece of my.....oh never mind!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Some people are just rude talkin on their cell phones. Makes me want to give them a piece of my.....oh never mind!



You stawkin me again

We JUST had this convo here at work. Guy just walked in for a 12:30 meeting. Answered his phone the minute he walked in the door and talked on it for 30 min. Hung up and said he had to leave for another appt. Asked if he could come back after his other appt. Nope, sorry. We have other appts too. 

RUDE!

My son is 23 years old and knows better. I have heard his phone go off and seen him reach in his pocket and turn the thing off. GO CODY!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You stawkin me again
> 
> We JUST had this convo here at work. Guy just walked in for a 12:30 meeting. Answered his phone the minute he walked in the door and talked on it for 30 min. Hung up and said he had to leave for another appt. Asked if he could come back after his other appt. Nope, sorry. We have other appts too.
> 
> ...



I have customers walk in the door at work.  They will talk on their phone for 15 minutes about nothing.  Then, get mad when I assist other customers.  Once they get off the phone these same customers get mad because I havent pulled their order...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Some people are just rude talkin on their cell phones. Makes me want to give them a piece of my.....oh never mind!



Have you noticed the trend lately of the cellphone on the ear but not a word said for 5 minutes or more?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You stawkin me again
> 
> We JUST had this convo here at work. Guy just walked in for a 12:30 meeting. Answered his phone the minute he walked in the door and talked on it for 30 min. Hung up and said he had to leave for another appt. Asked if he could come back after his other appt. Nope, sorry. We have other appts too.
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have customers walk in the door at work.  They will talk on their phone for 15 minutes about nothing.  Then, get mad when I assist other customers.  Once they get off the phone these same customers get mad because I havent pulled their order...





rhbama3 said:


> Have you noticed the trend lately of the cellphone on the ear but not a word said for 5 minutes or more?



Dang......yall got it much worse than I did.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

don't be talkin' on the phone when ordering a big mac from HFH


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang......yall got it much worse than I did.





This was an older man and he had his phone turned up so loud I could hear the the person he was talking to. He sat in the office of a co-workers the whole time. I emailed her and said ARE YOU KIDDING ME.  Then I got up and walked by her office and bout died laughing when I saw the look on her face.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He had absolutely no respect at all for women. Just like a lot of this generation of "men".  I better bow out of this discussion.



I couldn't watch all of the video. That guy is an idiot!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs & MrsH22??? 

Do y'all mind if I post the pics, over in the "what does everyone look like?" thread, of us from when we all had lunch a while back?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Some people are just rude talkin on their cell phones. Makes me want to give them a piece of my.....oh never mind!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You stawkin me again
> 
> We JUST had this convo here at work. Guy just walked in for a 12:30 meeting. Answered his phone the minute he walked in the door and talked on it for 30 min. Hung up and said he had to leave for another appt. Asked if he could come back after his other appt. Nope, sorry. We have other appts too.
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have customers walk in the door at work.  They will talk on their phone for 15 minutes about nothing.  Then, get mad when I assist other customers.  Once they get off the phone these same customers get mad because I havent pulled their order...






  Pearl had me make her a sign for the concession stand "No cell  phones".......... she has made folks step aside and wait on the the next  person in line!




rhbama3 said:


> Have you noticed the trend lately of the cellphone on the ear but not a word said for 5 minutes or more?


 yes.......... and I won't leave my desk to walk to the front desk to wait on them until they are finished, but you don't know if they're finished 'cause they aren't talking..........  well, the phone is still at their ear so I guess they aren't..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This was an older man and he had his phone turned up so loud I could hear the the person he was talking to. He sat in the office of a co-workers the whole time. I emailed her and said ARE YOU KIDDING ME.  Then I got up and walked by her office and bout died laughing when I saw the look on her face.



  

You shoulda snapped a pic of her!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

It wasn't a cell phone, but another one that really irks me is when you're in a check out line and the one in front of you leaves to go grab something else. 

Had a guy do that to me @ Home Depot. He got out of line and continued to shop, his turn came up and he wasn't there. I pushed his cart aside and proceeded to ring up when he came back complaining to me that I took his spot. 

I told him, "I don't know how yall do it in Ethiopia, but this is the United States of America, and this is how we do it. We finish shopping before we get in line at the cash register. Now get to the back of the line."

Jaws dropped in home depot!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It wasn't a cell phone, but another one that really irks me is when you're in a check out line and the one in front of you leaves to go grab something else.
> 
> Had a guy do that to me @ Home Depot. He got out of line and continued to shop, his turn came up and he wasn't there. I pushed his cart aside and proceeded to ring up when he came back complaining to me that I took his spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Keebs & MrsH22???
> 
> Do y'all mind if I post the pics, over in the "what does everyone look like?" thread, of us from when we all had lunch a while back?


I ont care. My pic is on here all day ery day all night long. 


Jeff C. said:


> It wasn't a cell phone, but another one that really irks me is when you're in a check out line and the one in front of you leaves to go grab something else.
> 
> Had a guy do that to me @ Home Depot. He got out of line and continued to shop, his turn came up and he wasn't there. I pushed his cart aside and proceeded to ring up when he came back complaining to me that I took his spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Time is UP!
Lots of errands to run.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It wasn't a cell phone, but another one that really irks me is when you're in a check out line and the one in front of you leaves to go grab something else.
> 
> Had a guy do that to me @ Home Depot. He got out of line and continued to shop, his turn came up and he wasn't there. I pushed his cart aside and proceeded to ring up when he came back complaining to me that I took his spot.
> 
> ...




I hear you!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It wasn't a cell phone, but another one that really irks me is when you're in a check out line and the one in front of you leaves to go grab something else.
> 
> Had a guy do that to me @ Home Depot. He got out of line and continued to shop, his turn came up and he wasn't there. I pushed his cart aside and proceeded to ring up when he came back complaining to me that I took his spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Keebs & MrsH22???
> 
> Do y'all mind if I post the pics, over in the "what does everyone look like?" thread, of us from when we all had lunch a while back?


 sure!


Jeff C. said:


> It wasn't a cell phone, but another one that really irks me is when you're in a check out line and the one in front of you leaves to go grab something else.
> 
> Had a guy do that to me @ Home Depot. He got out of line and continued to shop, his turn came up and he wasn't there. I pushed his cart aside and proceeded to ring up when he came back complaining to me that I took his spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!


 !yeH


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> !yeH



What cha doing


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

HFh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I ont care. My pic is on here all day ery day all night long.





Keebs said:


> sure!



Figured y'all wouldn't mind but I had to ask anyways!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Have you ever considered the amount of time you spend doing stuff.
THink about this.. 
Brushing teeth: 2 times a day 2 minutes at a time.. 4 minutes a day
total that up, its roughly a day each year brushing teeth.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Thats 30 days of my total life span I could ahve been doing something much more fun


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Have you ever considered the amount of time you spend doing stuff.
> THink about this..
> Brushing teeth: 2 times a day 2 minutes at a time.. 4 minutes a day
> total that up, its roughly a day each year brushing teeth.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats 30 days of my total life span I could ahve been doing something much more fun



You do realize without yer teeth it's gonna take you 10x's longer to eat yer food.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What cha doing


werkin.......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats 30 days of my total life span I could ahve been doing something much more fun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Getting dressed/undressed.  Me as a guy figure 10 minutes a day..
that is 61ish hours a year getting dressed/undressed


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You do realize without yer teeth it's gonna take you 10x's longer to eat yer food.


Exactly



Keebs said:


> Twerkin..........


 fixed it



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Getting dressed/undressed.  Me as a guy figure 10 minutes a day..
> that is 61ish hours a year getting dressed/undressed


Your loaded with useless knowledge


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

heres one for mud...

Eating.. lets say 2 hours a day... thats 730 hours a year eating. 30 days a year eating...
Im gonna become a skinny nekkid person with poor dental hygene


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> heres one for mud...
> 
> Eating.. lets say 2 hours a day... thats 730 hours a year eating. 30 days a year eating...
> Im gonna become a skinny nekkid person with poor dental hygene


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Getting dressed/undressed.  Me as a guy figure 10 minutes a day..
> that is 61ish hours a year getting dressed/undressed



Dang it boy. What all you wearin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it boy. What all you wearin



Thats including putting on socks and shoes maam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats including putting on socks and shoes maam



and my spanx 



wait....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> heres one for mud...
> 
> Eating.. lets say 2 hours a day... thats 730 hours a year eating. 30 days a year eating...
> Im gonna become a skinny nekkid person with poor dental hygene



I dont get it. Not eating makes you nekkid?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats including putting on socks and shoes maam



I can have make-up on, hair did and clothes and shoes on in 15 minutes. 
And teef brushed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

If you shower once a day and take, lets just say 15 minutes a day.  That is 3 days a year showering!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it. Not eating makes you nekkid?



No.....Poor hygiene makes you not eat & makes you nekkid. Keep up!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If you shower once a day and take, lets just say 15 minutes a day.  That is 3 days a year showering!!!





And for some, that ain`t near enough. Not by a long shot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can have make-up on, hair did and clothes and shoes on in 15 minutes.
> And teef brushed.



Ill await confirmation from Mr H 22 on that maam


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If you shower once a day and take, lets just say 15 minutes a day.  That is 3 days a year showering!!!



It's totally worth it.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can have make-up on, hair did and clothes and shoes on in 15 minutes.
> And teef brushed.



It takes me an hour to get ready!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It takes me an hour to get ready!



takes you 6 days a year to get ready....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can have make-up on, hair did and clothes and shoes on in 15 minutes.
> And teef brushed.


You need to show Coco that trick



Crickett said:


> No.....Poor hygiene makes you not eat & makes you nekkid. Keep up!



Easy on the whip


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Takes Keebs 3 hours to get somewhere


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill await confirmation from Mr H 22 on that maam



And he will back me up. Amazes him. 
Oh, did I mention I'm low maintenance.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Takes my daughter 2 hours


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Takes Keebs 3 hours to get somewhere



 shes gonna get you!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> takes you 6 days a year to get ready....







mudracing101 said:


> You need to show Coco that trick
> 
> 
> 
> Easy on the whip


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And he will back me up. Amazes him.
> Oh, did I mention I'm low maintenance.



H22 takes longer to get ready than Mrs 22?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And he will back me up. Amazes him.
> Oh, did I mention I'm low maintenance.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

i'm usually drankin' when i am gettin' ready; so i usually forget to put on my britches


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Takes my daughter 2 hours



That's just for prom, right

My finger hit the whip, so i juss left it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Think bout this maam..  say you have a job making 15 an hour thats $2160 a year your costing yourself getting dolled up


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03, fix the clock and the smiley.....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's just for prom, right
> 
> My finger hit the whip, so i juss left it.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think bout this maam..  say you have a job making 15 an hour thats $2160 a year your costing yourself getting dolled up



True but I don't so I can take ALL the time I want!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm usually drankin' when i am gettin' ready; so i usually forget to put on my britches



I was gonna say.....now i've i'm drankin it's gonna take longer.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> hdm03, fix the clock and the smiley.....



You need to prioritize my duties......which one you want done first


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> True but I don't so I can take ALL the time I want!



 you arent helping prove my point maam


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You need to prioritize my duties......which one you want done first





Smiley.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

how this?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Smiley.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> how this?






Man, that`s alright. Now, after you take a break, fix the No No smiley. Drink plenty of clean water, it be hot out there and don`t want you to fall out from heat exhaustion.

Start back on the clock tomorrow.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

no no


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Gotta go take mama some fresh maters.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's just for prom, right
> 
> My finger hit the whip, so i juss left it.



Its ok, i'm used to all the womenz hitting on me


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no no





I`m workin` with a certifiable genius here. 

After today I might be gone for a month or 6, so I`m dependin` on you to fix that clock. 

You gonna fix it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta go take mama some fresh maters.



I want some


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I want some




hdm, you wanna take this un?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m workin` with a certifiable genius here.
> 
> After today I might be gone for a month or 6, so I`m dependin` on you to fix that clock.
> 
> You gonna fix it?



Oh yeah i can fix it......just wanting on couple of back ordered parts


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no no






Nicodemus said:


> I`m workin` with a certifiable genius here.
> 
> After today I might be gone for a month or 6, so I`m dependin` on you to fix that clock.
> 
> You gonna fix it?


6 months


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm, you wanna take this un?



so many responses; so little time......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Got outside yesterday and shot the bow some.  Concluded I need a new string and someone smarter than me to Tune it.  BUT, i was stackin em at 25 yards...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nic has got some cleaning to do before he leaves. I can see it coming already.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nic has got some cleaning to do before he leaves. I can see it coming already.





Where?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm was the last to post in what does everyone look like.. shoulda known he didnt post a pic of himself....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Exactly
> 
> fixed it
> 
> Your loaded with useless knowledge


 ohhhno, you ain't gonna see me doin none of that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it boy. What all you wearin





Nicodemus said:


> And for some, that ain`t near enough. Not by a long shot.


ain't that the truth!


Crickett said:


> It takes me an hour to get ready!


I'm in between you & sista, takes me maybe 20 -30, depends on how my hair does............


mudracing101 said:


> Takes Keebs 3 hours to get somewhere


but at least I'm the first one ready to go............... sheesh!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> shes gonna get you!!!!


 ain't nuttin I can do wiff him when I get'em, 'cept throw him back to MizVic...........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm was the last to post in what does everyone look like.. shoulda known he didnt post a pic of himself....



why are you so obsessed with me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Where?


I'm thinkin drunk thread



Keebs said:


> ohhhno, you ain't gonna see me doin none of that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ohhhno, you ain't gonna see me doin none of that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that poor, hawt, woman


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> why are you so obsessed with me?



puppy love


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> puppy love



hfh has a crush on me


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

something like that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh has a crush on me



quack said you had a soft voice...  I tried to tell him it was due to your botched surgery...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack said you had a soft voice...  I tried to tell him it was due to your botched surgery...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack said you had a soft voice...  I tried to tell him it was due to your botched surgery...


 he told me he had soft hands..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Look at the time, i'm out. Keebs you ready??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> he told me he had soft hands..............



  that is prolly linked back to the botched surgery too


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Look at the time, i'm out. Keebs you ready??


 Yes!!!!!! 
Bye Leroy!!!!!!!
Bye Ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

bye mud, bye keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

that surgery really changed me


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that surgery really changed me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2014)

4 mo nights !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 mo nights !!





And it is Party Time for sure up there in those "Cold" mountain streams !!!



Quack, I sent you a couple of emails earlier today.  Hope you get a chance to read them.  Don't fall down laughing when you see them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2014)

see what happens EE when you comment on the dead driveler.  7 pages today and I am not reading back.   If something impotent happened today let me know, like hdm fixed the clock or MsH22 went cannon balling or keebs made some jelly or you get the idea.

Long day and brought work home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> see what happens EE when you comment on the dead driveler.  7 pages today and I am not reading back.   If something impotent happened today let me know, like hdm fixed the clock or MsH22 went cannon balling or keebs made some jelly or you get the idea.
> 
> Long day and brought work home.



I'd tell ya, but I done forgot what I read.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd tell ya, but I done forgot what I read.



Thanks for bringing me up to date.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2014)

Gobblin, now don't fall down and hurt yourself !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And it is Party Time for sure up there in those "Cold" mountain streams !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quack, I sent you a couple of emails earlier today.  Hope you get a chance to read them.  Don't fall down laughing when you see them.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2014)

Afternoon everyone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon everyone





Evenin Wycliff, how many more you got ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2014)

I am now OFFICIALLY off call!!!!
Somebody line up some cold dranks!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

There is some valuable useless info on page 13.   Well worth  ur time to read back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> There is some valuable useless info on page 13.   Well worth  ur time to read back.



What? Mandy's low maintenance or Tackleberry forgets to put his britches on?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm thinkin drunk thread




I`ll check into it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What? Mandy's low maintenance or Tackleberry forgets to put his britches on?



Both are great info to know..  if you need  mandy  in a hurry she can get there.   We also know never to invite hdm anywhere decent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I am now OFFICIALLY off call!!!!
> Somebody line up some cold dranks!!!










Proud for ya Pookie !!  Come ON 7am Friday morning !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

My phones hot spot is faster than my home network.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2014)

1 member, 6 guests.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

2 members now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2014)

Got to hit the sack soon. Grandpaw wants Jag and I to ride down to Fl with him for a couple days. He get's up early and boogies. I'll barely have time to get a cup of coffee and take care of bidness.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin Wycliff, how many more you got ??



This is it for a few days then to days for a couple


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got to hit the sack soon. Grandpaw wants Jag and I to ride down to Fl with him for a couple days. He get's up early and boogies. I'll barely have time to get a cup of coffee and take care of bidness.




You gonna get ta fish ?? 





Wycliff said:


> This is it for a few days then to days for a couple




Proud for ya bro, waiting on 7am Friday morn !!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna get ta fish ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Call me if you need help pushing that wheel barrel to the bank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Call me if you need help pushing that wheel barrel to the bank






Making more OT than regular time, govt is eating me alive !!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Making more OT than regular time, govt is eating me alive !!



Yeah Uncle Sam loves OT


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2014)

2 members and 6 guests


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I am now OFFICIALLY off call!!!!
> Somebody line up some cold dranks!!!


So how long is it going to rain, and storm for??



rhbama3 said:


> What? Mandy's low maintenance or Tackleberry forgets to put his britches on?






Jeff C. said:


> My phones hot spot is faster than my home network.


Used my phone for a Mobile Hot Spot this weekend at the campground, and the speed was impressive with a 4G signal!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Making more OT than regular time, govt is eating me alive !!


.........I'm sure Dawn will be able to figure out what to do with what is leftover!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2014)

Between gas and Dr bills there are no leftovas.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2014)

Well Toosday has arrived and there are to, tu, two pots of coffee to choose from--strong and stronger.

Quack and Wy are about to be happy campers as the clock rolls toward daylight.   Blood you sitting on the roof?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Toosday has arrived and there are to, tu, two pots of coffee to choose from--strong and stronger.
> 
> Quack and Wy are about to be happy campers as the clock rolls toward daylight.   Blood you sitting on the roof?





Gotta stoopid meeting . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Toosday has arrived and there are to, tu, two pots of coffee to choose from--strong and stronger.
> 
> Quack and Wy are about to be happy campers as the clock rolls toward daylight.   Blood you sitting on the roof?



HERE!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin, Quack, and Blood.

I was lazy this morning and slept an extra hour or so since I didn't get to bed until 1:30 am this morning.  I had planned to be in bed by 11 pm at the latest but I read thru  the entire thread of, "What Do You And Your Family Look Like" which started back in 2008.

Wow, did I see photos of lots of pretty women and also some of the ugliest guys in that thread.  I also saw a truck-load of "banned" members too.  I was also surprised at how many names that I remembered from way back then, but now, we never hear anything from them anymore.  

I guess that the more things change, the more that they stay the same.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin, Quack, and Blood.
> 
> I was lazy this morning and slept an extra hour or so since I didn't get to bed until 1:30 am this morning.  I had planned to be in bed by 11 pm at the latest but I read thru  the entire thread of, "What Do You And Your Family Look Like" which started back in 2008.
> 
> ...





Yes sir, we've lost some good ones, and some I was glad to see get gone !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes sir, we've lost some good ones, and some I was glad to see get gone !!




I agree with that and I would still like to see a few more especially from the Political Forum take a permanent hike as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta stoopid meeting . .



Feel your pain as I have one 'after' work today also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So how long is it going to rain, and storm for??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Going to try mine out today on the interstate heading to Fl with Grandpaw & Jag.

Morning kids.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2014)

Heading out in few minutes....cyl.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Heading out in few minutes....cyl.




Jeff, hope you and Jag enjoy yourselves and have a safe trip.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

morning folks

Be safe jeff fa fa


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Good morning . Jeff blow the horn when y'all drive by!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

mud, i seen the videos you posted, how did yall do?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

quacks bucket list... scary


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

afternoon youngins


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, i seen the videos you posted, how did yall do?



Pops took 2nd and i took 4th. Had a ignition problem show up on 2nd pass. In high it was missing , kinda weird, gonna move the hot/on  for the relays on that new pump to a diff. spot. Never had that problem.  I'm in desperate need to refresh that motor or build a new one. Its old and tired. Some of the other guys were laying down some impressive runs


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2014)

There`s fish to be caught south of here.

My regards, folks, take care.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

Put  ya dukes up!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pops took 2nd and i took 4th. Had a ignition problem show up on 2nd pass. In high it was missing , kinda weird, gonna move the hot/on  for the relays on that new pump to a diff. spot. Never had that problem.  I'm in desperate need to refresh that motor or build a new one. Its old and tired. Some of the other guys were laying down some impressive runs


refresh and feed that baby a bottle.  whats the worse that can happen?


Nicodemus said:


> There`s fish to be caught south of here.
> 
> My regards, folks, take care.


good luck nic


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> afternoon youngins



Its morning, no wonder the clock aint right


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

good luck to ya Nic!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its morning, no wonder the clock aint right



crap; i turned the thingy they wrong way


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s fish to be caught south of here.
> 
> My regards, folks, take care.


Good luck Nic, post pic so we'll all be jealous



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Put  ya dukes up!!


 Him and Quack both like the pooh


havin_fun_huntin said:


> refresh and feed that baby a bottle.  whats the worse that can happen?
> 
> good luck nic


I think i am, go ahead put her to sleep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck Nic, post pic so we'll all be jealous
> 
> 
> Him and Quack both like the pooh
> I think i am, go ahead put her to sleep.



If you blow it to pieces you could use that as an excuse to built a bigger motor.  Easier to get permission when "my motor is blown to need to build another."  As compared to, "my motor is old but run can i build a bigger one?"


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

morning Karen


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

hey mud?.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Put  ya dukes up!!


 aaaaawwww how precious!!!!!!

Mornin!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey mud?.........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning ladies


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies



.........idjit.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> aaaaawwww how precious!!!!!!
> 
> Mornin!!!!!


morning maam 


rydert said:


> .........idjit.......



I was dropped on my gord a couple times as a child, I cant help it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> .........idjit.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If you blow it to pieces you could use that as an excuse to built a bigger motor.  Easier to get permission when "my motor is blown to need to build another."  As compared to, "my motor is old but run can i build a bigger one?"


Thats not the problem, i can build a engine without permission. Problem is affording to build the new engine, this bigblock blazer project has me maxed out for right now.



karen936 said:


> Morning


Morning.


rydert said:


> hey mud?.........


Hey Dirt!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Morning


Keebs said:


> aaaaawwww how precious!!!!!!
> 
> Mornin!!!!!


Morning


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning


 you think 'tween the two of us we can get that ramp re-done at the pond?  that second run yesterday had a bobble in it, did you notice?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you think 'tween the two of us we can get that ramp re-done at the pond?  that second run yesterday had a bobble in it, did you notice?



The ramp may be fine. It could have been the drivers impaired vision/response time


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The ramp may be fine. It could have been the drivers impaired vision/response time


nope, most def'ly the ramp, positive.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

I aint coming back till the page changes.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

what is that?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



Keebs said:


> nope, most def'ly the ramp, positive.............


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint coming back till the page changes.



Now it's on here twice!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, most def'ly the ramp, positive.............



x's 3


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, most def'ly the ramp, positive.............



she gonna be freakin' out now


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> x's 3


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, most def'ly the ramp, positive.............



mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

crap


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



MRSH22 is gonna git you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

I done got lost in youtube and got on an Eric Clapton trip...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2014)

Your luck ran out "Hello Boys I'm Back"


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I done got lost in youtube and got on an Eric Clapton trip...



Post it up....


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



What is that


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> What is that



It's dirt mixed with water....Duh!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Your luck ran out "Hello Boys I'm Back"



where ya been?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It's dirt mixed with water....Duh!




The pic silly


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> The pic silly



 Sorry....I couldn't resist!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, most def'ly the ramp, positive.............



What is this?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

Uh oh MrsH22 ain't gonna come back to this thread all day!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> where ya been?



Practicing being sneaky for the elk hunt 

Wish we'd get some rain I want to shoot the Hawkins but it's so dry I'm scared of startin a fire with it. Did get my new day pack and bone saw yesterday


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, most def'ly the ramp, positive.............



who do these legs belong to?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2014)

Not me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> who do these legs belong to?



Well, seeing how keebs and mud were the only ones who know about that ramp... id guess mud


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> who do these legs belong to?



there mine......thanks for noticing....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, seeing how keebs and mud were the only ones who know about that ramp... id guess mud



I guess he's one of those fluffy people with skinny legs?  Like a golf ball on a tee


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2014)

looks like ski jump with no snow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I guess he's one of those fluffy people with skinny legs?  Like a golf ball on a tee



recon so..

well durt too claim to them.  either way im concerned that mud or durt shaves their legs..


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Your right ski jump ramp. Thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

water+dirt?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> looks like ski jump with no snow



Winner. Winner.



I'm still  tho.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03...........................don't you dare.No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey boom boom. Did ya ever figure up how many hours a year you drivel


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't like heights


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

This is MY page right hera


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey boom boom. Did ya ever figure up how many hours a year you drivel



brb, this might take awhile


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't like heights either, but I love me some snow skiing.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Never been


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

7 hours a day..ish.. 5 days a week.. Iv been in the driveler roughly a year...

75 days a year in here...  No wonder I like yall more than i do 99% of my family


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, most def'ly the ramp, positive.............



I don't see no snow....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Never been


I'm sorry.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> 7 hours a day..ish.. 5 days a week.. Iv been in the driveler roughly a year...
> 
> 75 days a year in here...  No wonder I like yall more than i do 99% of my family



I thought it may be a pretty high number. Now you don't feel so bad bout brushing your teef. Now do ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I don't see no snow....



GIT


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GIT



you know that's what i like


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

heights give me a tingly feeling..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> I thought it may be a pretty high number. Now you don't feel so bad bout brushing your teef. Now do ya



Iffin i brushed my teeth and bathed less i could drivel more


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Go get him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iffin i brushed my teeth and bathed less i could drivel more





karen936 said:


> Go get him.


He's useless.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

dizzy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

I aint lookin......................


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is MY page right hera


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint lookin......................


best.facepalm.EVA!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dizzy?



Nope! 


Y'all ever been on a zip line? Those things are awesome!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint lookin......................


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

nope


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's another one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

popcorn 4 me...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> Y'all ever been on a zip line? Those things are awesome!


I LOVE ziplines! and rollercoasters!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

i love unicorns and rainbows


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

do what?......


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

ok....I unnerstand......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm is a closet Gordon fan...


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

i'm going back to the meat store this afternoon.........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'm going back to the meat store this afternoon.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Y'all been busy


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

Chickle FIL-A 



Keebs said:


> I LOVE ziplines! and rollercoasters!!



My hubby is trying to get me to sky dive with him. He use to go all the time. He hasn't jumped in almost 15 years though. Now THAT is something I ain't doin No No: (hdm03 fix that smiley)


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Chickle FIL-A
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby is trying to get me to sky dive with him. He use to go all the time. He hasn't jumped in almost 15 years though. Now THAT is something I ain't doin No No: (hdm03 fix that smiley)



That would be cool, if i didnt ever have to land


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That would be cool, if i didnt ever have to land



hey mud?......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey mud?......



What??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Chickle FIL-A
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby is trying to get me to sky dive with him. He use to go all the time. He hasn't jumped in almost 15 years though. Now THAT is something I ain't doin No No: (hdm03 fix that smiley)


I'd try it at least once!


mudracing101 said:


> That would be cool, if i didnt ever have to land


 like this?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'd try it at least once!
> 
> like this?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

skydivin nakkid!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What??



lil dert said to tell you and your family "hey".....he said they will know who its for.....


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

oh my Keebs....you making me blush............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

flashback from yesterday.. guy sitting here talking on his cell phone... GRRRRRR


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'd try it at least once!
> 
> like this?



Nope....not me! 






mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh my Keebs....you making me blush............


 I so sowwy.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> lil dert said to tell you and your family "hey".....he said they will know who its for.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2014)

Go get a waffle it's " National Waffle Day "


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2014)

chicken pot pie....what did you have, mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> chicken pot pie....what did you have, mud?



I et it had some of this


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> lil dert said to tell you and your family "hey".....he said they will know who its for.....


Awww heck no


Nitram4891 said:


> chicken pot pie....what did you have, mud?



Chicken Fried Chicken with mashed taters/white gravey, hashbrown caserole, and turnips


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Awww heck no
> 
> 
> Chicken Fried Chicken with mashed taters/white gravey, hashbrown caserole, and turnips



 I just KNEW that was coming.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

Mud went to Cracker Barrel?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud went to Cracker Barrel?



Sounds like it.
chicken fried chicken.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

oh snap!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Awww heck no
> 
> 
> Chicken Fried Chicken with mashed taters/white gravey, hashbrown caserole, and turnips


I can hear it now, "CoCo don't NEED no boyfrwiend!"


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just KNEW that was coming.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds like it.
> _*chicken fried chicken*_.


I know............... bless his heart..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh snap!!!


 need a diaper pin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I can hear it now, "CoCo don't NEED no boyfrwiend!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



durt must dont know mud has a son too.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt must dont know mud has a son too.....


It aint a son any boy has to worry about 
Keebs and Mandy know how it goes with CoCo and me


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Dirt got me good
Tell the mrs. i said hey.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Where errybody go.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03, mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+, ccherry, LOVEMYLABXS


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt got me good
> Tell the mrs. i said hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

2 members and 0 guests


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

just me and nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

hope she doesn't try anything on me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll leave you two alone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hope she doesn't try anything on me


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

she's poking me


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

oh the humanity


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> she's poking me



you seem a little soft in the middle


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Is nic still here or has he went fishing yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

i'll see , this is a test.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ourght to know shortly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Flop



 You flopped in a "No Flop Zone".




I'm tellin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

mud likes livin on da edge


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You flopped in a "No Flop Zone".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody likes a tattle tell


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nobody likes a tattle tell



Really?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really?



youre makin me nervous with that look


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Time is up!






Bye Mud.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It aint a son any boy has to worry about
> Keebs and Mandy know how it goes with CoCo and me





mudracing101 said:


> Where errybody go.


interweb went out.............. stoopid mediacom........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bye sista!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

excellent flop; mud!


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Flop





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You flopped in a "No Flop Zone".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud likes livin on da edge





hdm03 said:


> excellent flop; mud!



this made me lol..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bye Mrs. Hawtnet.


hdm03 said:


> excellent flop; mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> interweb went out.............. stoopid mediacom........
> 
> Bye sista!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

That moment when you release toxic fumes and a lady walks in the door 30 seconds later


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That moment when you release toxic fumes and a lady walks in the door 30 seconds later



that's a special time!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That moment when you release toxic fumes and a lady walks in the door 30 seconds later



Happens all the time here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's a special time!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Happens all the time here



I felt bad.  Really shocked she didnt pass out or walk right back out the door.  Maybe I shoulda charged her extra for cleaning out her sinuses?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

4 (2 members and 2 guests)
havin_fun_huntin
how does that happen?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That moment when you release toxic fumes and a lady walks in the door 30 seconds later





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I felt bad.  Really shocked she didnt pass out or walk right back out the door.  Maybe I shoulda charged her extra for cleaning out her sinuses?



Should've told her you just saved her life.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

where errbody left to?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

i see Michael down there


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

Workin2hunt......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i see Michael down there



waddell?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> waddell?


waddell was here??????? ohmystars.........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

Workin2Block


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

mud flop?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud flop?



crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud flop?



that sounds nasty...


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud flop?





mudracing101 said:


> crap





havin_fun_huntin said:


> that sounds nasty...



hdm sent me a PM and said he liked it that way..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Not long now  unless we use Hd's clock


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

Come on folks!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=811828


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Not long now  unless we use Hd's clock



You may need to be at lunch instead on going home for the day


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

poison ivy


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> poison ivy



i told you not to wipe with those leaves


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok, i'm out later, Keebs lets go. You can scratch my leg while i drive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

hope mud doesnt scratch his leg and then have to tinkle..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> poison ivy





mudracing101 said:


> Ok, i'm out later, Keebs lets go. You can scratch my leg while i drive


noway dude, I'll hitch a ride with Leroy, I LOOK at that stuff & I catch it! bless yo heart...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> noway dude, I'll hitch a ride with Leroy, I LOOK at that stuff & I catch it! bless yo heart...........



Keebs, you gnna take me to the super secret "farm"?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> noway dude, I'll hitch a ride with Leroy, I LOOK at that stuff & I catch it! bless yo heart...........





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you gnna take me to the super secret "farm"?



Just like that


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you gnna take me to the super secret "farm"?


uh, umm, well..............


mudracing101 said:


> Just like that


    





BYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

36 mo hrs !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2014)

36 isn't much of a hill to climb.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 36 isn't much of a hill to climb.





Ain't nuttin like it was last Monday !!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2014)

shoot, Monday I undid what I done Thursday, now I'm gonna redid the undid tomorrow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2014)

Hankus said:


> shoot, Monday I undid what I done Thursday, now I'm gonna redid the undid tomorrow



Sounds like gov't job security.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 36 mo hrs !!!



My boy went to get schoolin and is makin more than me in 3 7am-7pm's. 3, that's all, not 18 or whatever, 3. 
Proud Mamma.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll be durn'd if I didn't walk out the house and leave my phone sittin next to the coffee pot, and my wallet was in my truck. Talk about feelin nekkid! 

We were in Tifton by the time I realized it....no turning back.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be durn'd if I didn't walk out the house and leave my phone sittin next to the coffee pot, and my wallet was in my truck. Talk about feelin nekkid!
> 
> We were in Tifton by the time I realized it....no turning back.


That's alright The Jag can handle this with all his millions from saving aluminum cans!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's alright The Jag can handle this with all his millions from saving aluminum cans!!



At least he brought his wallet and ID, but he left all his cash at home. 

We at the mercy of Grandpaw. He gave me a hundred dollar allowance!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> At least he brought his wallet and ID, but he left all his cash at home.
> 
> We at the mercy of Grandpaw. He gave me a hundred dollar allowance!



Are you kidding me. Jeff fa fa the one that packs his kitchen sink. OH LAWD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2014)

Fortunately, I've been logged onto Grandpaw's network before and my laptop knows his password. Otherwise, I wouldn't be on here because he doesn't know the password.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Are you kidding me. Jeff fa fa the one that packs his kitchen sink. OH LAWD.



I know! 

I retraced my steps and actions as we were getting ready and told grandpaw when I laid my phone down next to the coffee pot. Then I told him that I remembered I had left my wallet in my truck from yesterday. When I text MizT, she confirmed that's exactly where both were.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm about whooped too. I let Jag with his long legs have the front seat as I shared the back seat with a weimaraner. Then we've run around everywhere down here all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2014)

Gonna call it a night, got a busy day tomorrow too. 

Later folks!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2014)

and country ain country no more


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I know!
> 
> I retraced my steps and actions as we were getting ready and told grandpaw when I laid my phone down next to the coffee pot. Then I told him that I remembered I had left my wallet in my truck from yesterday. When I text MizT, she confirmed that's exactly where both were.





MizT + Chiefbro's wallet = Chiefbroke


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> MizT + Chiefbro's wallet = Chiefbroke


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2014)

Wycliff must be off tonight ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2014)

Guess I'll have to wait on GW and EE . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2014)

Gonna be awhile . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2014)

Chalkmine Charlie's asleep, he don't wanna play.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2014)

"Chiefbroke" 


That made Rutt giggle . .













toot


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2014)

yep Wy ended his night shifts and has a few days off.   Me I have been waiting on the white screen to go poof to get the coffee brewed and ready to be served.   27 to go Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep Wy ended his night shifts and has a few days off.   Me I have been waiting on the white screen to go poof to get the coffee brewed and ready to be served.   27 to go Quack.






IthinkIcanIthinkIcanIthinkIcan . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> IthinkIcanIthinkIcanIthinkIcan . .



Quack is doing the can-can


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> MizT + Chiefbro's wallet = Chiefbroke




Yep that is funny for sure!!!!  True BUT funny just the same.  "Poor" Jeff. 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll have to wait on GW and EE . .




Sorry I kept you waiting so long BUT I had to get some extra beauty sleep this morning.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chalkmine Charlie's asleep, he don't wanna play.




I think that I need to apply for Chalkmine Charlie's job.



Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to all of you fellow drivelers.  Quack, looks like you have made another night and another step closer to that vacation time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

Chiefbrokeback in Florida! 

Mornin kids.....

Gonna do a bunch of runnin around today and got to a huge flea market.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chiefbrokeback in Florida!
> 
> Mornin kids.....
> 
> Gonna do a bunch of runnin around today and got to a huge flea market.



chiefbrokeback???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning. Gonna be a long couple of days.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

morning folks



Crickett said:


> chiefbrokeback???



x2


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

good morning folks and Chiefbrokeback


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Well crap, just got some horrible news, Prayers for the family needed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

I shoulda never said that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well crap, just got some horrible news, Prayers for the family needed.



Dang it! 

 You got'em, Kev!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well crap, just got some horrible news, Prayers for the family needed.



you got em buddy


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

aint even feelin it


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

sorry to hear that Mud!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> aint even feelin it



I hear ya!

I'll catch up with yall later!

Gonna leave some  's


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well crap, just got some horrible news, Prayers for the family needed.


's sent your way.


Mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 's sent your way.
> 
> 
> Mornin!



Thanks for showing me the super secret farm.  Dont worry I wont tell mud we went riding through there yesterday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 's sent your way.
> 
> 
> Mornin!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for showing me the super secret farm.  Dont worry I wont tell mud we went riding through there yesterday.



Well if it aint my fair weather girl friend , the secret farm , really


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> sorry to hear that Mud!


I was too, thanks Hd.


Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> I'll catch up with yall later!
> 
> Gonna leave some  's


Later Jeffro, have a good time.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Y'all its a beautiful day outside today. Take a minute to breathe in the air and enjoy it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well if it aint my fair weather girl friend , the secret farm , really



Hey, she only showed me 5 of your stands.  She said there was 6..  BTW I tinkled on the bottom rung of every stand.  Your welcome


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for showing me the super secret farm.  Dont worry I wont tell mud we went riding through there yesterday.


you're welcome!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mernin!


mudracing101 said:


> Well if it aint my fair weather girl friend , the secret farm , really


really???  you REALLY think I'd take him to "THAT" farm, oh come ON!!!  Think about it, you know which place I took him!But don't tell him which one it is, he'll never know the difference!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all its a beautiful day outside today. Take a minute to breathe in the air and enjoy it!



Great idea. I think I'll step out the back door and check it out. I'm the only one here anyway.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you're welcome!
> 
> Mernin!
> 
> really???  you REALLY think I'd take him to "THAT" farm, oh come ON!!!  Think about it, you know which place I took him!But don't tell him which one it is, he'll never know the difference!



Thats ok, I snuck over to your place late last night and tossed human hair around your stands, so


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all its a beautiful day outside today. Take a minute to breathe in the air and enjoy it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Going outside myself, be back shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats ok, I snuck over to your place late last night and tossed human hair around _*your*_ stands, so


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



well, my SIL is a hair dresser... just saying


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



need a tylenol lil fella?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well crap, just got some horrible news, Prayers for the family needed.





Jeff C. said:


> I shoulda never said that!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning



howdy maam


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Well enuff of that, getting hot , started to sweat.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

what's for lunch Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you're welcome!
> 
> Mernin!
> 
> really???  you REALLY think I'd take him to "THAT" farm, oh come ON!!!  Think about it, you know which place I took him!But don't tell him which one it is, he'll never know the difference!



I'm riding out there this after noon to check for tire tracks and cig. butts. I'll know, ya'll be on trail camera pics


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what's for lunch Mud?



I dont know, gonna take my daughter to eat where eva she wants to go.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

ooooops....I'm gona get tacos


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm riding out there this after noon to check for tire tracks and cig. butts. I'll know, ya'll be on trail camera pics



might wanna check those trail cams alone... make sure no ladies are around...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> mud?



You mean King


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> might wanna check those trail cams alone... make sure no ladies are around...



YOu better of not of mooned my camera  no no


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> ooooops....I'm gona get tacos



Thats what i had for supper, started out that way anyway. By the time i was thru it started lookin like a taco salad.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

sorry to hear that mud.........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> YOu better of not of mooned my camera  no no



you gonna have hairy hiney pics on your cam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you gonna have hairy hiney pics on your cam



migmack wasnt with us


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you gonna have hairy hiney pics on your cam





havin_fun_huntin said:


> migmack wasnt with us



Nancey must not have a hair on his.......butt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh, I fergot to mention, Gage is 2 months old today...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nancey must not have a hair on his.......butt



Sitting all the time has rubbed it off


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nancey must not have a hair on his.......butt


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nancey must not have a hair on his.......butt



Nancy = Nair


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> sorry to hear that mud.........


Thanks Dirt


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sitting all the time has rubbed it off


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Daughters gonna go get her hair done, she starts college Monday, i've been stood up.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Daughters gonna go get her hair done, she starts college Monday, i've been stood up.



she is putting her hair before food????  are you sure she belongs to you????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm riding out there this after noon to check for tire tracks and cig. butts. I'll know, ya'll be on trail camera pics





mudracing101 said:


> I dont know, gonna take my daughter to eat where eva she wants to go.





mudracing101 said:


> Daughters gonna go get her hair done, she starts college Monday, i've been stood up.


ohsnap!


hdm03 said:


> she is putting her hair before food????  are you sure she belongs to you????


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> she is putting her hair before food????  are you sure she belongs to you????



i thought


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Seth is in the "On Topic Forum"
That's bout as funny as hdm03 being over there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seth is in the "On Topic Forum"
> That's bout as funny as hdm03 being over there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> she is putting her hair before food????  are you sure she belongs to you????



I was thinking that too.. shes too purdy to be muds.. Then i seen Mrs V


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seth is in the "On Topic Forum"
> That's bout as funny as hdm03 being over there.





mudracing101 said:


>



What's so funny guys.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What's so funny guys.........



Nothing, nothing at all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What's so funny guys.........


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm=sensitive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guys. Go look at the random pics before it gets taking down.
> Ya'll wanna go to Costa Rica?



THANK YOU!! quacks gonna hate he missed that


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

wow.....I saved the pic


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> wow.....I saved the pic



Maybe now H22 will take me to Costa Rica.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seth is in the "On Topic Forum"
> That's bout as funny as hdm03 being over there.


he's on a roll about something on FB too.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

Soccer= best sport ever


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

crap, now Im sad again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soccer= best sport ever



Of all sports. Really?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Of all sports. Really?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2014)

Arby's


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Arby's


LOVE Arby's!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Never mind.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Random pic thread sure is popular all of the sudden.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> LOVE Arby's!



It was good!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Random pic thread sure is popular all of the sudden.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Random pic thread sure is popular all of the sudden.


even Mr. H22 peaked!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Crap, i missed it, some one pm it to me!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> even Mr. H22 peaked!



I emailed him.
Been wanting to go to Costa Rica for a while. He said Book the trip.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Crap, i missed it, some one pm it to me!!!



contact mattech


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

Just had an epic foot in mouth moment.. Worse so far this year... crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had an epic foot in mouth moment.. Worse so far this year... crap



Do tell.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I emailed him.
> Been wanting to go to Costa Rica for a while. He said Book the trip.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had an epic foot in mouth moment.. Worse so far this year... crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

i missed all of the excitement


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i missed all of the excitement



me too 

dirt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Dirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

Dirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

yes?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> yes?



pic please


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> pic please



x's 2 lol's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i missed all of the excitement





mudracing101 said:


> me too
> 
> dirt!!!!!!!!!!!



Maybe that's a good thing. 
Juss saying.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

x3... just cause i wanna see again


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe that's a good thing.
> Juss saying.



let us be the judge of that


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

pic of the year


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't figure out how to send it via PM..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> pic of the year



true dat!


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

I guess y'all got it.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

lol's


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> I guess y'all got it.....



Yes, thanks for trying


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

you know something interesting happened when mud is posting between the hours of 12 and 1


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you know something interesting happened when mud is posting between the hours of 12 and 1


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're welcome.


Thanks Mrs. Hawtnet



havin_fun_huntin said:


> you know something interesting happened when mud is posting between the hours of 12 and 1


Chili dogs and fries from down the rd.


Keebs said:


>



Hush it X


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Mrs. Hawtnet
> 
> 
> Chili dogs and fries from down the rd.
> ...



Tops what I had..  You get em wiff cheese?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush it _*X*_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

I dont get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


you'll take good care of him for me, won't ya, sista?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you'll take good care of him for me, won't ya, sista?



I certainly will Sista.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just like I look after those Billy boys.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

carp.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tops what I had..  You get em wiff cheese?


no just chili


Keebs said:


>


You think you can just take anyone to the secret farm to ride around??


hdm03 said:


> crap



x 2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Keeb=in twouble.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You think you can just take anyone to the secret farm to ride around??


you need to read back, I didn't take him to the *SECRET* Farm, I took him to............ uuumm, you know, the OTHER place........... I just hope those guys don't notice the hair clippings he said he put under some stands, them bouys ain't gonna be none to happy 'bout that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keeb=in twouble.


pppfffttt, you know how fluffy gets.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keeb=in twouble.



Keebs = deep doo doo


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you need to read back, I didn't take him to the *SECRET* Farm, I took him to............ uuumm, you know, the OTHER place........... I just hope those guys don't notice the hair clippings he said he put under some stands, them bouys ain't gonna be none to happy 'bout that!
> 
> pppfffttt, you know how fluffy gets.............



holding my head to the side with my nose up with that hurt look on my face waiting on you to say something smiley


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs = deep doo doo



2 of your stands need new seats..  VERY uncomfortable


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hfh=shiny hiny


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hfh=shiny hiny


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs = deep doo doo


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> holding my head to the side with my nose up with that hurt look on my face waiting on you to say something smiley


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hfh=shiny hiny



  thats how I know he cant prove its me.. The flash would have whited out the WHOLE picture


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats how I know he cant grove its me.. The flash would have whited out the WHOLE picture



do what?............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> do what?............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> do what?............





mudracing101 said:


>



  busted with a stoooped typo


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

I was confused by what you meant........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> I was confused by what you meant........



obviously I was too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

I was thinking bout soccer, cant focus on 2 things at once


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Daughter just came by so i could put her abac sticker on, she can always make me smile.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Daughter just came by so i could put her abac sticker on, she can always make me smile.



How'd the hair look

One of my nephews went to ABAC a few years ago. I gave him an ABAC license plate for his truck.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd the hair look
> 
> One of my nephews went to ABAC a few years ago. I gave him an ABAC license plate for his truck.



beautiful, dont tell her i said that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Daughter just came by so i could put her abac sticker on, she can always make me smile.



awww


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> beautiful, dont tell her i said that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> awww



Hfh done melted.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mrs. H you holding down the fort?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hfh done melted.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Mrs. H you holding down the fort?



I don't know bout holding it down, but I sure had to scrambling earlier.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

hfh little finger all wrapped up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



I was gonna ask if she talked alot and if you remember anything she said.





Anyone else notice there is ALWAYS green on the map between valdosta and waycross in the "weather maps at a glance" sticky?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know bout holding it down, but I sure had to scrambling earlier.



Mrs. H does a good job


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was gonna ask if she talked alot and if you remember anything she said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone even LOOK at the "weather maps at a glance" sticky


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> hfh little finger all wrapped up



Since this lil fella came along I got a soft spot for parents/kids


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anyone even LOOK at the "weather maps at a glance" sticky



Me and keebs does, so


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Since this lil fella came along I got a soft spot for parents/kids



Now I done melted.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

That's one cutie pie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now I done melted.



I figured out how to make him smile.. 
I push his cheeks together so he makes a kissy face then tckle his belly and say "I got a fat head and a little body" in baby talk..  makes him smile everytime


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> That's one cutie pie



Thanks  he got it from his daddy... cept his eyes.. idk where they came from.. Im kinda jealous


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I figured out how to make him smile..
> I push his cheeks together so he makes a kissy face then tckle his belly and say "I got a fat head and a little body" in baby talk..  makes him smile everytime


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anyone even LOOK at the "weather maps at a glance" sticky


I do, I do!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Since this lil fella came along I got a soft spot for parents/kids


aaaaawwwwwwww


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and keebs does, so


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bout time to do a CANNONBALL! 
It's hot out there. 
Bye ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

Word?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I figured out how to make him smile..
> I push his cheeks together so he makes a kissy face then tckle his belly and say "I got a fat head and a little body" in baby talk..  makes him smile everytime


 boy you aint right.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time to do a CANNONBALL!
> It's hot out there.
> Bye ya'll.


pics



Jeff C. said:


> Word?



Jeffro! you missed a good pic today


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> boy you aint right.
> pics
> 
> 
> ...



Where?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

random photos, I missed it too!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey Brokeback


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where?



PM sent....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

crap


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> crap



missed again


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

That's a fine lookin boy there Leroy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> That's a fine lookin boy there Leroy



Thank ya Chris.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> That's a fine lookin boy there Leroy



Sho is!!

 Just glad he don't look like his Daddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

I gots to rest my eyezzzzzzzz.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Word?


hey you!


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Daughter just came by so i could put her abac sticker on, she can always make me smile.



my son is thinking about going there.....i'll tell him


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> my son is thinking about going there.....i'll tell him


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

brokeback chief..........


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Daughter just came by so i could put her abac sticker on, she can always make me smile.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd the hair look
> 
> One of my nephews went to ABAC a few years ago. I gave him an ABAC license plate for his truck.



I wanted to go there. My Mama couldn't afford for me to. 



mudracing101 said:


> beautiful, don't tell her i said that







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Since this lil fella came along I got a soft spot for parents/kids



Awwwww!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Hye, might wanna thunk bout that a minute..  Ole dirt got all him groomsmen shotguns. durt=ballin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> my son is thinking about going there.....i'll tell him





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

it aint 5, where errbody go?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 6, 2014)

Hay


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

W2H...what's up.......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it aint 5, where errbody go?





Workin2Hunt said:


> Hay


Yo, Bobby, what up?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> W2H...what's up.......


you took the words right outta my mouf!............ wait, that's Meatloaf!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 6, 2014)

Started a new job Monday and haven't had much free time. Been in orientation , OSHA training and safety training all week.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Started a new job Monday and haven't had much free time. Been in orientation , OSHA training and safety training all week.


congrats!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> congrats!



Thanks. I liked my old job and the people but had to drive through Atlanta every day. This is a better job and only 20 mins from the house.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 6, 2014)

Where ever body go


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 6, 2014)

actually had to work.. phew..
grats w2h


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Thanks. I liked my old job and the people but had to drive through Atlanta every day. This is a better job and only 20 mins from the house.


That has to make it WAY better!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Where ever body go


I'm working & bouncing in & out.............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2014)

It's time!!!!!!!!!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> chiefbrokeback???





Jeff C. said:


> I shoulda never said that!



yes chiefbrokeback there is a mtn in FL.  Or at least they call it one.    




Keebs said:


> It's time!!!!!!!!!
> Bye ya'll!



I log in and keebs logs out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bye y'all, got to go check cameras at the farm. See ifn someone is fibbing or not. Later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I emailed him.
> Been wanting to go to Costa Rica for a while. He said Book the trip.





Gimme a holla before you make plans, my bro has a house there sitting on a mountain overlooking the ocean, I'll see if he rents it out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2014)

fried catfish nuggets, fried okra, baked fries, and a big ol slice of tomato. Gonna be gud!!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

I had a hot pocket .....


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

And it burned my mouth. ..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> And it burned my mouth. ..



molten cheese will do that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

Walked all over the place today....I'm wore out.

Gonna head over to the coast tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Walked all over the place today....I'm wore out.
> 
> Gonna head over to the coast tomorrow.



Man, i wish i was headed to the beach this weekend. Time for a seafood fix, Jeff!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

fried dove breast, grits n gravy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i wish i was headed to the beach this weekend. Time for a seafood fix, Jeff!



Going to go over and scope out the Mosquito Lagoon for some future fishing possibilities also. 



Hankus said:


> fried dove breast, grits n gravy



Sounds good.....Chinese here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hankus said:


> fried dove breast, grits n gravy


Cuz, how in the world could you wait this long before eating doves? I don't think i've ever had a pack stay in the freezer more than a month.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Cuz, how in the world could you wait this long before eating doves? I don't think i've ever had a pack stay in the freezer more than a month.



put a couple deer an a buncha fish on top of em


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2014)

crapcrapcrap, co-worker not coming back til Sept 2nd.  More 84hr weeks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2014)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2014)

'Mornin Blood,  EE and GW running late, AGAIN !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> crapcrapcrap, co-worker not coming back til Sept 2nd.  More 84hr weeks.



Same story 3rd verse.

Well the coffee is hot and ready


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 





_I reckon_ I will miss the next banding.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Morning folks.

I was sitting at a redlight this morning jamming out to Jason Aldeans new song.  Singing along all into thesong.  Then I realize the folks in teh car next to me were staring at me..  crap..


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> I was sitting at a redlight this morning jamming out to Jason Aldeans new song.  Singing along all into thesong.  Then I realize the folks in teh car next to me were staring at me..  crap..





BTW: That is his worst song EVER!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> BTW: That is his worst song EVER!!!



 i beg to differ maam.  ITs a good song.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i beg to differ maam.  ITs a good song.



It belongs on a pop station not a country station!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It belongs on a pop station not a country station!



you just described 85% of new "country"

REAL country is pretty much dead to the main stream


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

chase rice, "ready set lets roll" is a prime example.  GOod thing is i like the old country and the new stuff too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

its 822, where errbody bes at?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

Who is chase rice?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Who is chase rice?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Who is chase rice?


x's 2........ 

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Morning, 12:30 before i got to bed last night. I'm draggin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Who is chase rice?





Keebs said:


> x's 2........
> 
> Mornin!



I would post a video but his songs have wirdy dords in em...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> chase rice, "ready set lets roll" is a prime example.  GOod thing is i like the old country and the new stuff too



I be listenin to Flo Rida this morning apple bottom jeans... boots with the fur get down smiley


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I be listenin to Flo Rida this morning apple bottom jeans... boots with the fur get down smiley



The whole club was lookin at her.



Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The whole club was lookin at her.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin



Morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I be listenin to Flo Rida this morning apple bottom jeans... boots with the fur get down smiley



 was you singing too?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I would post a video but his songs have wirdy dords in em...



BRB gonna go look him up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

I aint saying she a golddigger but she aint messin with no broke .. uh uh .. go ahead girl go ahead get down, go ahead girl go ahead get down
Jammin this morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> was you singing too?



bobbin my head and neck like a crow walking


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

Dierks Bentley wanna be. 

I've heard his song before but never really paid much attention to it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Mud, we know an Indian girl who has been very "Americanized."  She has no accent or shares their beliefs.  Her dad however has a VERY strong accent.    She sent a video out of her dad singing apple bottom jeans.  Imagine that song with an Indian accent


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

lol's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint saying she a golddigger but she aint messin with no broke .. uh uh .. go ahead girl go ahead get down, go ahead girl go ahead get down
> Jammin this morning



18 years, 18 years
She got one of your kids, got you for 18 years.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Were on a new song, keep up leroy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 18 years, 18 years
> She got one of your kids, got you for 18 years.



Me and Mandy jammin out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Were on a new song, keep up leroy.



I dont like kanye or whatever her name is..  Tho his wife has NICE curves


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

She gives money when i'm in need


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mud singing pop= me giggle


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Me and Mandy jammin out



I don't have a clue what y'all are singing!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Uh oh , cant quote this song , just break dance in my chair


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

twista?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Gotta go to work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I don't have a clue what y'all are singing!



$10 says keebs is trying to figure it out too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go to work



hdm said he could make you a celebrity over night...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I don't have a clue what y'all are singing!


me neither, but I DO have video of Mud & Mr.Hawtnes sanging & dancin!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> $10 says keebs is trying to figure it out too


not even gonna try.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2014)

Bed time! Right....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> me neither, but I DO have video of Mud & Mr.Hawtnes sanging & dancin!
> 
> not even gonna try.........



Lets not share. MmmmmK.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> me neither, but I DO have video of Mud & Mr.Hawtnes sanging & dancin!
> 
> not even gonna try.........



Really?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

Tailgating season opens tomorrow!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Bed time! Right....


night night


Crickett said:


> Really?



X2


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Bed time! Right....


schweeet dreams................ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lets not share. MmmmmK.


but you is in it toooooo!!!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Really?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> schweeet dreams................
> 
> but you is in it toooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> schweeet dreams................
> 
> but you is in it toooooo!!!!!!!!



I know. That's why we aint sharin.

I actually remember it.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 7, 2014)

morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

karen936 said:


> morning



Evening


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

afternoon youngins


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


I don't have it on this computer............... plus  I made a promise.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. That's why we aint sharin.
> 
> I actually remember it.


~wiggle~wiggle~wiggle~


karen936 said:


> morning





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Evening


afternoon


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

y'all take a look at this.......It is still buried in the ground,I was looking at a piece of property and didn't have anything to dig it up with....old gun maybe?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 7, 2014)

looks like a gun to me


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I don't have a clue what y'all are singing!


 Really, girl you need to come hang out with Mandy and me at a keebs mud fest, i'll turn on the tunes in the Red dragon and before you leave you'll be puttin Michael jacksons dancing to shame


havin_fun_huntin said:


> $10 says keebs is trying to figure it out too


Oh yes she does too, I'm gonna pop some tags only twenty dollars in my pocket I'm sexy and i know it,, she knows em all.


Keebs said:


> me neither, but I DO have video of Mud & Mr.Hawtnes sanging & dancin!
> 
> not even gonna try.........


Wait,what smiley no no



Crickett said:


> Really?


Nope just kidding


hdm03 said:


> Tailgating season opens tomorrow!!


 Whats the limit on them things



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. That's why we aint sharin.
> 
> I actually remember it.






karen936 said:


> morning


Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> afternoon youngins


And youre in charge of the clock Morning Hd.


Keebs said:


> I don't have it on this computer............... plus  I made a promise.............
> 
> ~wiggle~wiggle~wiggle~
> 
> ...


Thats right, made a promise... wiggle wiggle



rydert said:


> y'all take a look at this.......It is still buried in the ground,I was looking at a piece of property and didn't have anything to dig it up with....old gun maybe?
> View attachment 799007


Cool find, i never  find cool stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait,what smiley no no


 I can't "hear the music" when I reads the words...... 


mudracing101 said:


> Thats right, made a promise... wiggle wiggle


yes I did.........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> y'all take a look at this.......It is still buried in the ground,I was looking at a piece of property and didn't have anything to dig it up with....old gun maybe?
> View attachment 799007


neat!  wait, no sticks on said property? did you have that knife with you when you found it?  I've dug stuff up with a knife before.............. juss sayin............


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't have it on this computer............... plus  I made a promise.............
> 
> ~wiggle~wiggle~wiggle~
> 
> ...



It's not nice to not share!  




mudracing101 said:


> Really, girl you need to come hang out with Mandy and me at a keebs mud fest, i'll turn on the tunes in the Red dragon and before you leave you'll be puttin Michael jacksons dancing to shame
> 
> Oh yes she does too, I'm gonna pop some tags only twenty dollars in my pocket I'm sexy and i know it,, she knows em all.
> Wait,what smiley no no
> ...



No No:


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It's not nice to not share!


remind me next time I see you in person..............


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> y'all take a look at this.......It is still buried in the ground,I was looking at a piece of property and didn't have anything to dig it up with....old gun maybe?
> View attachment 799007



Are ya going back to dig it up?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

wasn't even tryin'


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> neat!  wait, no sticks on said property? did you have that knife with you when you found it?  I've dug stuff up with a knife before.............. juss sayin............


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

Dirt = not very resourceful


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> remind me next time I see you in person..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Dirt = not very resourceful



x2.. very disappointed in durt


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

snap your fingers, do ya step, you can do it all by yo self , let me see mandy drop with it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> remind me next time I see you in person..............



Promises are not meant to be broken


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

if it is something good, I didn't want to mess it up/break anything off digging it up with a stick....it was hard clay ground..


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> neat!  wait, no sticks on said property? did you have that knife with you when you found it?  I've dug stuff up with a knife before.............. juss sayin............



I weren't messing up my good knife digging in the dirt....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> snap your fingers, do ya step, you can do it all by yo self , let me see mandy drop with it



Snap ya fingers and then rock wit it
Do it, do it, do it, do it, gon' drop wit it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> if it is something good, I didn't want to mess it up/break anything off digging it up with a stick....it was hard clay ground..



you should for sure go back.. looks like its in pretty crummy shape but it would be a nice piece in a man cave or a conversation piece


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Promises are not meant to be broken


I promised not to POST it, I never promised not to show it to other peeps!


rydert said:


> I weren't messing up my good knife digging in the dirt....


what good is a knife if'n ya don't use it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> I weren't messing up my good knife digging in the dirt....



When you going back
I wanna see it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I promised not to POST it, I never promised not to show it to other peeps!
> 
> what good is a knife if'n ya don't use it?



keebs, iknow you arent giving someone a hard time bout a knife


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It's not nice to not share!
> 
> 
> No No:





Keebs said:


> remind me next time I see you in person..............



She doesnt like that kinda music, leave her alone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Mud's outfit's ridiculous, in the club lookin' so conspicuous.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

dirt = protective of his knife
keebs = not so much


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Snap ya fingers and then rock wit it
> Do it, do it, do it, do it, gon' drop wit it





Keebs said:


> I promised not to POST it, I never promised not to show it to other peeps!
> 
> what good is a knife if'n ya don't use it?


I should of known not to trust you.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, iknow you arent giving someone a hard time bout a knife


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dirt = protective of his knife
> keebs = not so much



oh snap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, iknow you arent giving someone a hard time bout a knife





hdm03 said:


> dirt = protective of his knife
> keebs = not so much


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

I still lubs you keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+
imma be in twouble..
crap!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud's outfit's ridiculous, in the club lookin' so conspicuous.



and row... thes women all on the prowl if you hold your head steady i'm gonna milk the cow...A town down ,,, yeah yeah


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud's outfit's ridiculous, in the club lookin' so conspicuous.



she said one more dance and i said yeah, how am i suppose to leave


----------



## karen936 (Aug 7, 2014)

What in Gods creation are you singing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

karen936 said:


> What in Gods creation are you singing.



I think Im the youngest one here and even Im clueless...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

karen936 said:


> What in Gods creation are you singing.



Usher with Lil wayne


----------



## karen936 (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't listen to either of those.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Y'all need to get out more and shake your booties, smack and rewind it back, Yeah!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

my ephelant thread got deleted


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

If y'all been to any parties , get togethers, events they rockin these songs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all need to get out more and shake your booties, smack and rewind it back, Yeah!



smack what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my ephelant thread got deleted



Wait what, i missed it , start it over.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> smack what?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my ephelant thread got deleted



Why?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> If y'all been to any parties , get togethers, events they rockin these songs.



I don't party! I'm a very boring person!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Why?


Not sure.  just seen ti was gone 


Crickett said:


> I don't party! I'm a very boring person!



Neither do I.  HFH=boring too


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I don't party! I'm a very boring person!



I dont party either, really. I've been at boggins and school functions that play alot of these new pop songs. Who am i kidding, couple of cold drinks and i can be a one man Partay


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> If y'all been to any parties , get togethers, events they rockin these songs.


It's on the pool house radio all day, ery day, all night long. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> smack what?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not sure.  just seen ti was gone
> 
> 
> Neither do I.  HFH=boring too



 I didn't see anything inappropriate in the article.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, iknow you arent giving someone a hard time bout a knife





mudracing101 said:


> She doesnt like that kinda music, leave her alone.





mudracing101 said:


> I should of known not to trust you.


*I* think it's precious and it makes me smile to watch it, I know Crickett would smile too!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I still lubs you keebs


MmmmmHHHhmmmmmm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my ephelant thread got deleted



 I hope it wasn't my comment.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's on the pool house radio all day, ery day, all night long.



Exactly, play the radio by the pool when we grill, CoCo and i get our dance moves on in the pool


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hope it wasn't my comment.


 I wondered about that, but they coulda just deleted it and not the whole thread...........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Exactly, play the radio by the pool when we grill, CoCo and i get our dance moves on in the pool


I know the first place I'm going to test out my drone when I get it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

karen936 said:


> What in Gods creation are you singing.





At least you knew we was singin and not juss typin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I wondered about that, but they coulda just deleted it and not the whole thread...........



I'm jammin out and y'all trying to get banded


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hope it wasn't my comment.





Keebs said:


> I wondered about that, but they coulda just deleted it and not the whole thread...........



I must've missed your comment.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Maybe whoever deleted the thread liked VW cars?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

flip flop?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know the first place I'm going to test out my drone when I get it!



I aint gonna lie, on one of our pool days, we have a great time, good food, good music, great exercise. Its a blast!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey HFH.....have you & LMS seen the trailer yet for Mockingjay Part 1? 
Oh it's gonna be good! Comes out in November!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know the first place I'm going to test out my drone when I get it!



please for the love of everything holy keep that video to yourself.  Unless mrs V is out there dancing too.. Shes a hawtie  

Oh and edit out shirtless mud too


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> flip flop?



crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey HFH.....have you & LMS seen the trailer yet for Mockingjay Part 1?
> Oh it's gonna be good! Comes out in November!



Never heard of it.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Never heard of it.



 Hunger Games


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hunger Games



 dont go to the movie much.  I wait till they can be rented..

Only movie Iv heard her mention is 50 shades...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont go to the movie much.  I wait till they can be rented..
> 
> Only movie Iv heard her mention is 50 shades...



Didn't y'all watch Catching Fire?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Boom Boom, you ever hear the Boom Boom pow song



I'm so three thousand and eight
You so two thousand and late
I got that boom boom boom
That future boom boom boom
Let me get it now


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint gonna lie, on one of our pool days, we have a great time, good food, good music, great exercise. Its a blast!!


I can imagine!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> please for the love of everything holy keep that video to yourself.  Unless mrs V is out there dancing too.. Shes a hawtie
> 
> Oh and edit out shirtless mud too


nope, fluffy in all his fluffiness is eye candy too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boom Boom, you ever hear the Boom Boom pow song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yup I know dat one


Keebs said:


> I can imagine!
> 
> nope, fluffy in all his fluffiness is eye candy too!



 ill pass  mud not=eye candy to me


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boom Boom, you ever hear the Boom Boom pow song
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh..oh....I do know that one!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boom Boom, you ever hear the Boom Boom pow song
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They the bomb!!  Im on that hd flat!!! this beat go boom boom bat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

the driveler=karaoke thread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> the driveler=karaoke thread



Awe come on Boom Boom. Git jiggy wid it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awe come on Boom Boom. Git jiggy wid it.



i can either jiggle with it or lean with it rock with it.. I cant get jiggy tho.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i can either jiggle with it or lean with it rock with it.. I cant get jiggy tho.



Shore ya can boomy. If'n I can pop lock an dropit, you can jiggy


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i can either jiggle with it or lean with it rock with it.. I cant get jiggy tho.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Shore ya can boomy. If'n I can pop lock an dropit, you can jiggy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Shore ya can boomy. If'n I can pop lock an dropit, you can jiggy



You trying to get me injured aint ya.  Here I was thinking you liked me too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

protein bar+ Diet Dr. Pepper= tummy ache


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm said he makes it rain in da club


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm said he makes it rain in da club



Wiff his twerkin skillz.


Reckon he said somefin in the elephant thread
He done gone MIA.


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

oh my........how does he do that?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Shore ya can boomy. If'n I can pop lock an dropit, you can jiggy


  yeah you can!


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

elephant thread?.......where?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> elephant thread?.......where?


 ya missed it..................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh my........how does he do that?



Ask H22.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh my........how does he do that?



god given talent


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

what happened to the elephant thread?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what happened to the elephant thread?



dont play games with me little fella.  I know you da one that deleted it.  Shoulda been spending that time fixin the no no smiley.. and the clock


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> god given talent





hdm03 said:


> what happened to the elephant thread?



It's a mystery

Just hope it weren't my fault.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

the no no smiley is fixed............. see no no


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a mystery
> 
> Just hope it weren't my fault.



Recon they seen the potential for it getting out of hand.  Im not sure.  I just thought it was a funny story.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the no no smiley is fixed............. see no no



Whats the hold up on the clock?  Didnt you expedite the parts?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Quepos1 is asking how to forward a pic in a PM


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quepos1 is asking how to forward a pic in a PM



That reminds me , i need to go  recheck my Pm box


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Mud just called.. Asked if I wanted dancin lessons..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud just called.. Asked if I wanted dancin lessons..



He said something about drop it like its hot.  I didnt know people played hot potato anymore.  I still dont know what that has to do with dancing...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He said something about drop it like its hot.  I didnt know people played hot potato anymore.  I still dont know what that has to do with dancing...


bless yo little heart..............


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

what happened to the elephant thread?.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

rydert said:


> what happened to the elephant thread?.......





havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont play games with me little fella.  I know you da one that deleted it.  Shoulda been spending that time fixin the no no smiley.. and the clock



Ask tackleberry...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless yo little heart..............



my heart has been blessed alot lately..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey just seen a funny video of an elephant get jiggy with it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah ...nah nah nah nah nah nah...git in jiggy with it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah ...nah nah nah nah nah nah...git in jiggy with it



Even French boy knows how to get down


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Buff. chicken wings and cheese sticks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

steak sammie wiff sauteed onions & peppers topped  wiff provolone cheeze


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey just seen a funny video of an elephant get jiggy with it.



wait, there was a video?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

<Flop Kang>


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

floppy?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

popcorn 4me


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

elephant porn???  ya'll be nasty


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

Howdy HeDoneMissed03


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

how did martin make a post without any words?  always tells me i need 3 characters..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Howdy HeDoneMissed03



 dat wuz funny


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how did martin make a post without any words?  always tells me i need 3 characters..



Same thoughts

He gotz skillz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

I play by my own rules Bam bam


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> steak sammie wiff sauteed onions & peppers topped  wiff provolone cheeze






havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, there was a video?


Maybe i shouldnt of drank that much that quick at lunch.



Nitram4891 said:


> <Flop Kang>



This is a no flop zone


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> This is a no flop zone



My moma always told me always start what you finish Mud.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

wait...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same thoughts
> 
> He gotz skillz



he done out smarted me...  that ok, I bet he isnt he own friend...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> My moma always told me always start what you finish Mud.



Don't flop the driveler, Nitram


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> My moma always told me always start what you finish Mud.



I was gonna say something bad about your mama... but thats actually good advice


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

Be back later


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> wait...



I was thinking that aint how my mom said it, but maybe mine was wrong. I like yours better. I'm usually finished before i start.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was thinking that aint how my mom said it, but maybe mine was wrong. I like yours better. I'm usually finished before i start.



Wait.. WHAT?!?!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

lol-ing


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wait.. WHAT?!?!



Trying to play pretty leroy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Awe just forget it,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Trying to play pretty leroy.



speaking of pretty, did you check your trail cameras yesterday?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Y'all turn everything around


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

bout time for a new one


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> speaking of pretty, did you check your trail cameras yesterday?



Yes, you wasnt on it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes, you wasnt on it



uh oh.. someone else is gonna be really upset.  You should give me a set of keys to the gate so i can remove said pictures before they see them..  not to mention keebs done told me a story. shoulda known not to trust her


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

lock r down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Last post.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> uh oh.. someone else is gonna be really upset.  You should give me a set of keys to the gate so i can remove said pictures before they see them..  not to mention keebs done told me a story. shoulda known not to trust her



Uhm i dont know where y'all went, how would i have the keys??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Uhm i dont know where y'all went, how would i have the keys??



KEEBS!!!!!!!!  YOU GOT SOME SPLAININ TO DO!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No No



here ya go


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

do what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No No:





hdm03 said:


> here ya go



Thats how Nitram posted with no words, He aint as smart as y'all think, or his mama.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats how Nitram posted with no words, He aint as smart as y'all think, or his mama.



i always thought he was kinda stoopid


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

but at least he isn't a nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

no offense nancy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03=offensive.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03 = keepin' it real up in herra


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm03=doesnt play well with others


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 7, 2014)

hdm=hater


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

all ya'll = ganging up on hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

billy is nicer than ya'll.......stupid as all get out; but nice none the less


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

yep


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

this one


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

is just


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

about


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

done


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

1,000?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mattech (Aug 7, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

mud flop?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yall are funny...lock er down.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

^^^ lol's


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

lol'd


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

lhd


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2014)

lp lhd


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2014)

this one is done......no more posting


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Even French boy knows how to get down


Martin is a Frenchy?????


mudracing101 said:


> I was thinking that aint how my mom said it, but maybe mine was wrong. I like yours better. I'm usually finished before i start.


uuummmm, I wouldn't've told that.............. 


LOCK IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

done


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

Last word.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

Au revoir


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

New one started.
Git.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

Lock er down


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

Keep er open!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

might as well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

nvmind lock er down


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2014)

we should use this thread for soccer celebrating pictures!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)

agreed


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------

